

Animated line drawing using SVG - jaffathecake
http://jakearchibald.com/2013/animated-line-drawing-svg/

======
PixelCut
Writing drawing code like this by hand is really tedious and even though a lot
of vector drawing apps output SVG code, it is usually quite complicated and
ugly.

We make a vector drawing app called WebCode that instantly generates nice and
readable SVG and JavaScript+Canvas code.

[http://www.webcodeapp.com/](http://www.webcodeapp.com/)

